# French manicure stickers?..



## southcitybabe (Jul 10, 2007)

Can you buy them?

You know the little sticker strips you get with some french manicure kits to do the white tips straight, I was wondering can you buy the sticker things? As Im running out and dont want to have to keep buying the varnish set to just get some more stickers


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

I've seen packages of just the strips at like Walmart and Target or any CVS/Walgreens.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 18, 2007)

I believe Sally Hansen makes some. I usually pick them up at our local Drug Store.


----------

